# Wifi won't turn on ZTE Z820



## sapphire95 (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm having trouble with my ZTE Z820. The wifi will not come on and when i try it just turns back off. I've tried resetting it and powering it off and I don't know what to do. Is there any way to fix this?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

If I had trouble with a new phone, I'd return to the place of purchase and get help. Perhaps there is a hardware fault with the phone.


----------

